# Homemade Croutons



## Debbie (Mar 3, 2006)

hmm guess this as good as place as any to put this...

 Do you ever have leftover hamburger or hotdog buns.. and just hate to throw them away?  Well, if you do make home made croutons .. its soo simple

heres what I did:
1/2 c. olive oil 
2 lg. garlic cloves, minced  ( could use garlic powder instead) 
1/3 c. grated Parmesan cheese 
1 tbsp.dry parsley 


Mix  together. Using pastry brush, brush both sides of bread with oil mixture. Cut into small squares. Place single layers on cookie sheets. Bake at 300 degrees until golden the way you like them.. store in sealed container.


----------



## pdswife (Mar 3, 2006)

I do something like this too Debbie.... sometimes I add onion powder and or other spices as well.


----------



## corazon (Mar 3, 2006)

I do mine on the stove.  I toss the squared bread it evoo, kosher or sea salt, rosemary and lots of pepper.  I use a large skillet or better yet, a wok, over med-high heat.  Toss them every few minutes and voila!


----------



## BigDog (Mar 3, 2006)

Excellent idea and recipes! I'm gonna have to give these a go! Maybe with the heels of the bread loaf too!


----------



## kleenex (Mar 3, 2006)

Add in some chili powder to make a spicer crouton.


----------



## licia (Mar 3, 2006)

I like to mix all the extra pieces of bread of every kind and have a rich variety of croutons.  Also, some I break into pieces, some I cut.


----------



## Constance (Mar 3, 2006)

We do ours in the oven too, Debbie. I make croutons if we need them, but a lot of the time I tear up the stale bread and give it to the squirrels and birds.


----------



## Piccolina (Mar 3, 2006)

pdswife said:
			
		

> I do something like this too Debbie.... sometimes I add onion powder and or other spices as well.


So do....I love making homemade croutons, in fact I can't even recall the last time that I bought a box


----------



## amber (Mar 4, 2006)

Good idea.  I have some leftover bread to use up.


----------



## kadesma (Mar 4, 2006)

Nice idea Debbie,
I usually take day old bread and buns and let them dry a little, then I make them into bread crumbs and store in the freezer..I have one package of seasoned crumbs and one plain..Will have to try your idea on some 2 day old sub rolls I have... Thanks

kadesma


----------



## licia (Mar 4, 2006)

My all-time favorite crouton is pumpernickel.  The only problem is I eat too many of them so don't have them often.


----------

